# how to transfer music from ipad to ipod



## jhgreene

i hope this is the right forum for this question.

i just purchased some music files thru my ipad, and I want to transfer them to my ipod. How can i do that? What cable do I need, and is there an app for my ipad that will help me do this? Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Your music would need to be synced with iTunes. Therefore just sync your iPod with your computer and iTunes will sync the music.


----------



## sobeit

start itunes, plug in your ipod, itunes should recognize it as a new device. Then everything should work the same as when you sync your ipad. I believe you can also use the same cable as you use with the ipad.


----------



## LuckyBamboon

Transfer your iPad music files back into iTunes using something like DiskAid (costs up to $90 at current prices, depending on package) and then Sync your iPod with iTunes


----------



## alanniwhite

If you want to copy music that is on your iPad to your iPod, you'll need to copy it from the iPad and into iTunes first. Then configure your iPod so that it syncs the desired content from your iTunes library.
For iTunes purchases, you can transfer them from your iPad to iTunes by choosing File -> Transfer purchases while the iPod is hooked up.


----------



## hunsers

Diskcard will work


----------



## LottieWinde

Hay
You have to transfer the music from one ipad to ipod. Please use the following steps to do this

Quote from How to Transfer iPad Purchases to iPhone or iPod | iPadinTouch


> Launch iTunes
> *Go to the Store menu and choose Authorize Computer.
> *Enter the Apple ID info you used to purchase the iTunes items. If your iTunes purchases are purchased via multiple Apple IDs, you have to authorize the computer for each one.
> *Plug your iPad to the computer, and click Transfer purchases button.
> *After that, you have transferred your iTunes purchases back to the iTunes library, now, connect the iPod to the computer.
> *Sync the iTunes purchases to the iOS device, say, iPod.


----------



## willaustin

As far as I remember I was using Senuti to transfer music from iPod to PC when it was not synchronized. Although there was a limit in a free version - 100 songs or something. So in case your music from iTunes wasn't syncronized with PC like mine this program should work


----------



## joeten

Hi, have you read through this https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204599


----------

